# VLC --> Video Airplay Freebox



## MBA45 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
je sais que depuis peu la freebox permet de diffuser la video en airplay depuis l'ipad, l'iphone et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal. 

Cependant quid du Mac ? existe t'il une version de VLC qui permettrait de diffuser le contenu du lecteur sur la tv  ?merci d'avance


----------

